# Placa lavadora lg wd10480t no centrifuga



## propio jimenez (Dic 9, 2012)

hola a todos me a entrado en el taller una placa de lavadora lg wd10480t la cual se queda en el minuto 13  se queda en ese minuto y no centrifuga la lavadora gira en los dos sentido,no tengo osciloscopio pero al testear dos triac que lleva me dan la misma medida y al comprobar fuera del circuito un regulador de tension este saca por su salida la tension correcta pero no tengo experiencia en este tipo de placas ¿alguien me puede orientar un poco por donde puedo buscar? puedo adjuntar fotos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 9, 2012)

Si no desagota , no centrifuga.

Revisar bomba y sensor de nivel de agua primero 

Saludos !


----------



## propio jimenez (Dic 9, 2012)

gracias por responder la bomba si desagota en cuanto al detector del nivel de agua ¿te refieres al presostato? por que ya esta comprobado y funciona esta lavadora esta haciendo el ciclo y descontando tiempo pero cuando llega esactamente al minuto 13 solo da giros para un lado y para otro pero no descuenta mas tiempo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 9, 2012)

¿ Vacía el agua ?

Porque recién cuando está vacío el presostato da la órden de centifugado


----------



## propio jimenez (Dic 10, 2012)

correcto vacia toda el agua y empieza a dar laas vueltas previas al centrifugado para desenmarañar la ropa y solamente se queda girando en un sentido y en otro pero no centrifuga tambien tome la precaucion de probar otro motor por descatar cosas gracias de nuevo y perdon por tardar en responder


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 10, 2012)

Poné unas fotos del programador !


----------



## propio jimenez (Dic 11, 2012)

perdona que he estado ocupado en cuanto encuentre el cable de la camara al pc te pongo las fotos


----------



## propio jimenez (Dic 12, 2012)

aqui te dejo la foto en formato winrar el elemento señalado con color rojo es un triac hay otro que no ha salido esta a la derecha mas o menos donde hay una marca roja y el azul es el regulador de tension si necesitas alguna monenclatura de la placa te la puedo proporcionar

si necesitas mas fotos las cuelgo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 12, 2012)

La foto está oscura y tiene poca definición !


----------



## propio jimenez (Dic 12, 2012)

perdona intentare poner algo mas claro


----------



## propio jimenez (Dic 13, 2012)

bueno a ver que tal las ves aunque la luz no era luz natural pero eso lo puedo poner luego



aqui te dejo una ampliacion del los triac que estan en color rojo y del regulado de tension en azul esta en formato open office si tienes el word seguro que lo puedes abrir


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 13, 2012)

Esos tres azules y uno gris atravesado al lado del transformador ¿ Son relés ?


----------



## propio jimenez (Dic 14, 2012)

si son los tres azules son reles y el gris es un condesador



supongo que diras estos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 14, 2012)

Me imagino que ya revisate los tres relés , sus contactos y bobinas  ¿no?


----------



## propio jimenez (Dic 15, 2012)

este paso me dio el asomo cuando me preguntastes,todavia no me hadado tiempo pues estoy haciendo otras reparaciones entre medias y esperaba a que me dieras tu opinion,crees que uno de estos puede ser el que evite que la lavadora centrifugue,por que he deducido que al llevar tres uno sera para el giro a derechas otro para izquierdas y el otro para centrigugado ¿no es asi?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 15, 2012)

Si , seguramente , o es probable que uno invierta el giro y con un triac lo encienden y apagan , otro para centrifugado y otro para bomba de agua.

A revisar los relés urgente


----------



## propio jimenez (Dic 16, 2012)

ok los revisare lo antes posible,gracias ya te cuento


----------



## propio jimenez (Dic 21, 2012)

hola y perdon por la demora.
ya he revisado los reles las bobinas estan bien y los he probado fuera del circuito para comprobar con el ohmetro si conmutaban y efectivamente conmutaban los tres y otro pequeño negro tambien ¿tienes alguna otra sugerencia?.gracias


----------

